# Visual Studio 2010 - Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden



## EckeMar (15. August 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir bei Visual Studio eine VB Anwendung erstellt und veröffentlicht.
Wenn ich die Anwendung versuche zu installieren kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung.


```
INFO ZUR PLATTFORMVERSION
	Windows 			: 6.1.7600.0 (Win32NT)
	Common Language Runtime 	: 4.0.30319.1
	System.Deployment.dll 		: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
	clr.dll 			: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
	dfdll.dll 			: 4.0.30319.1 (RTMRel.030319-0100)
	dfshim.dll 			: 4.0.31106.0 (Main.031106-0000)

QUELLEN
	Bereitstellungs-URL			: http://meine-seite.de/software/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.application
						Server		: Apache/2.2.11 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.2.9 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0
	Bereitstellungsanbieter-URL		: http://meine-seite.de/software/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.application
	Anwendungs-URL			: http://meine-seite.de/software/Application%20Files/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher_0_1_0_3/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.exe.manifest
						Server		: Apache/2.2.11 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.11 OpenSSL/0.9.8k PHP/5.2.9 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.6.0 mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0

IDENTITÄTEN
	Bereitstellungsidentität		: Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.application, Version=0.1.0.3, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=619b121dca6e3c6f, processorArchitecture=x86

ZUSAMMENFASSUNG FÜR ANWENDUNG
	* Installierbare Anwendung.

FEHLERZUSAMMENFASSUNG
	Es folgt eine Zusammenfassung der Fehler. Details zu diesen Fehlern werden später im Protokoll aufgelistet.
	* Die Aktivierung von http://meine-seite.de/software/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.application führte zu einer Ausnahme. Folgende Fehlermeldungen wurden entdeckt:
		+ Die angegebene Umwandlung ist ungültig.

FEHLERZUSAMMENFASSUNG FÜR DIE SPEICHERTRANSAKTION DER KOMPONENTE
	Es wurde kein Transaktionsfehler festgestellt.

WARNUNGEN
	Während dieses Vorgangs gab es keine Warnungen.

FORTSCHRITTSSTATUS DES VORGANGS
	* [15.08.2010 12:45:57] : Die Aktivierung von http://meine-seite.de/software/Thunderbirds_APP_Launcher.application wurde gestartet.
	* [15.08.2010 12:45:59] : Das Verarbeiten des Bereitstellungsmanifestes wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
	* [15.08.2010 12:45:59] : Die Installation der Anwendung wurde gestartet.

FEHLERDETAILS
	Folgende Fehler wurden bei diesem Vorgang entdeckt.
	* [15.08.2010 12:46:00] System.InvalidCastException
		- Die angegebene Umwandlung ist ungültig.
		- Quelle: System.Deployment
		- Stapelüberwachung:
			bei System.Deployment.Application.DownloadManager.VerifyRequestedPrivilegesSupport(String requestedExecutionLevel)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.DownloadManager.DownloadApplicationManifest(AssemblyManifest deploymentManifest, String targetDir, Uri deploymentUri, IDownloadNotification notification, DownloadOptions options, Uri& appSourceUri, String& appManifestPath)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.DownloadApplication(SubscriptionState subState, ActivationDescription actDesc, Int64 transactionId, TempDirectory& downloadTemp)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.InstallApplication(SubscriptionState& subState, ActivationDescription actDesc)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.PerformDeploymentActivation(Uri activationUri, Boolean isShortcut, String textualSubId, String deploymentProviderUrlFromExtension, BrowserSettings browserSettings, String& errorPageUrl)
			bei System.Deployment.Application.ApplicationActivator.ActivateDeploymentWorker(Object state)

DETAILS ZUR SPEICHERTRANSAKTION DER KOMPONENTE
	Es sind keine Transaktionsinformationen verfügbar.
```


Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## ComFreek (15. August 2010)

Ich kenne mich überhaupt nicht mit VB und Visual Studio aus aber,...
...anhand des Error-Logs, denke ich du hast eine ungültige Umwandlung von Variablen oder ähnlichem gemacht.
Aber ohne Code kann dir keiner weiter helfen.


----------



## engelmarkus (15. August 2010)

Das hat er nicht selbst programmiert. Man kann sich von Visual Studio für .Net-Anwendungen eine Art Setup erstellen lassen. Das hab ich allerdings noch nie gesehen. Im Stacktrace steht was von VerifyRequestedPrivileges. Vielleicht musst du das Ding mit Admin-Rechten starten?
Oder kann es sein, dass du dich in deiner Manifest-Datei bei "requestedExecutionLevel" vertippt hast? Dass da was steht, was weder "asInvoker", noch "highestAvailable" oder "requireAdministrator" ist? http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb756929.aspx


----------



## ComFreek (15. August 2010)

engelmarkus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hat er nicht selbst programmiert. Man kann sich von Visual Studio für .Net-Anwendungen eine Art Setup erstellen lassen.


Achso, so ein Art Programm, das ein Installationssetup für ein eigenes Program macht. Naja, dann muss ich wohl passen, da ich mich ja nicht damit auskenne


----------



## EckeMar (15. August 2010)

ich habe den Fehler ^^

<!-- Wenn die Anwendung mit Windows 7 kompatibel ist, heben Sie die Kommentierung des folgenden supportedOS-Knotens auf.-->
      <!--<supportedOS Id="{35138b9a-5d96-4fbd-8e2d-a2440225f93a}"/>-->


das stand im manifest... hab ich total überlesen ^^


----------



## EckeMar (15. August 2010)

ok.... xD beides sind nicht die lösungen des Problems -.-


----------



## DrSoong (16. August 2010)

Ich würde dir generell mal empfehlen, die Frage im richtigen Unterforum zu stellen, hier werden die Versionen bis VB6 behandelt (wie der Name des Unterforums schon sagt).


Der Doc!


----------

